

Ask HN: Can anyone recommend any seed funding sources other than YC? - smysore

Wondering what the other options are and how they compare
======
aditya
* Founder collective (Chris Dixon & co.)

* Betaworks

* SV Angel (Ron Conway & co.)

* And the billion or so other YC knockoffs: [http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-de...](http://kaljundi.com/2010/02/19/upcoming-startup-incubator-deadlines/)

------
ceonyc
First Round Capital (my employer) Floodgate Techstars

Best way to find out the value of each is to talk to people who have worked
directly with each.

------
smysore
any first hand experiences?

